# anovulatory after chem preg / early mc



## Siar (Mar 10, 2008)

to those of you who had an anovulatory cycle after a chemical pregnancy: how long did it take for af to arrive? was your cycle shorter or longer than usual? wondering and waiting as I still haven't ovulated (which I would normally have done by now), so I'm thinking it's either very delayed or it's just not going to happen this cycle.
am wondering when to expect af. also, if the cycle is anovulatory how does this affect menstruation? will my period likely be heavier or lighter? to be honest, I didn't expect things to be very different to usual as I was only about 4 weeks 3 days when I miscarried.
thank you for your help and insight!


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

*Siar*, I did ovulate after my loss but about 10 days "late" and then my LP was 4 days shorter so my cycle was onll about 6 days longer than normal. However, some of the other women who had losses the same week as me had annovulatory cycles that were shorter than mine. So I think iti s hard to say.

What CD are you on now and when do you usually O?

Hugs to you mama!


----------



## Siar (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi - I am on CD 21 and usually ovulate 16-18 so I guess I'm not THAT late yet, it just feels like forever. no impending signs though.
Siar


----------

